# Desert Sunrise



## Beany (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally!!!! I have a moment to post a pic or two of my latest projects. Here is one I have called Desert Sunset. It is scented with Sandalwood FO and Patchouli EO. Trying out my new photo box too!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2014)

That's beautiful and it's aptly named. I also really like your stamp. :grin:


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 29, 2014)

Gorgeous!  Looks like layers of canyon wall during sunset....definitely a design to keep!


----------



## neeners (Jan 29, 2014)

gorgeous!!!  I love everything about this soap!


----------



## kazmi (Jan 29, 2014)

Absolutely perfect!  Love everything about your soap (which happens to be my favorite colors), your stamp, your picture.


----------



## Beany (Jan 29, 2014)

Why, thanks all!  I wasn't sure about the name...but, am feeling quite happy with it now


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 29, 2014)

What a pretty soap! I love all colour combo and how the layers turned out. Cute stamp too!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 29, 2014)

Had to come back and look again; I really, really love it! Seriously - I'd buy that but never use it - I'd frame and display.


----------



## Beany (Jan 29, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Had to come back and look again; I really, really love it! Seriously - I'd buy that but never use it - I'd frame and display.



It's always nice when the image in your head makes it all the way to completed soap!  It's funny you say you wouldn't use it...others have said that to me and I admonish them...handmade soap is pretty but, it is meant to be used


----------



## Neve (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 30, 2014)

That is really beautiful, love it!


----------



## kikajess (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a beautiful soap and a great photo. I love the ombre layers. 

What light box did you get? I want one. I tried making one out of a box and tissue paper, but it's not very good.


----------



## Sapwn (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice Beany!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

It's just gorgeous!


----------



## yadonm (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Jan 30, 2014)

The colors are spot on for the name.  Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beany (Jan 30, 2014)

kikajess said:


> That is a beautiful soap and a great photo. I love the ombre layers.
> 
> What light box did you get? I want one. I tried making one out of a box and tissue paper, but it's not very good.



I bought an inexpensive collapsable photo box on ebay....very basic with no auxillary lighting. It does have a black, white, blue and red background. Worth the $15 or so I spent on it!


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 31, 2014)

Gorgeous!!! I love the colors you've layered, and the stamp really sets it all off! Beautiful!!


----------



## Jeanea (Feb 1, 2014)

Beautiful, well named soap......I never thought about stamping my soaps but now I'm curious. Where did you get your stamp?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunning! I love all of it.


----------



## Beany (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeanea said:


> Beautiful, well named soap......I never thought about stamping my soaps but now I'm curious. Where did you get your stamp?



I had it custom made. It inexpensive and I found a supplier on eBay. It was from Asia, China I think. The girl I worked with was great and I got the shipment very quickly.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 2, 2014)

It looks like Sedona.  If it had some pine green, it would look like the Verde Valley. Gorgeous!


----------

